# Primitive Methodists church



## Wrench (May 22, 2018)

* This church was built in 1890, but the Primitive Methodists began preaching , in the summer of 1837. A Society was formed, which met in the home of James Maden. When he moved away, the infant church rented a house, using one room for preaching, and the other three rooms for the Sunday School, which opened on 7 April 1839. 

Before this church, known as The Hephzibah Chapel.

In 2009, they merged with Longsight Methodist Church to form a single Hollywood Methodist Church. Longsight Church was closed and converted to a community hall, and worship has continued. Pictures of the interior, and plans for its redevelopment can be seen on the church website

The place has now been bought and will no doubt be torn apart by some grunt footok of a developer

Visited with a non member Porky Pig

Here's what it used to look like ​*

Hollywood by www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr












*And now.....*





















































































*
Didn't really fancy this place even though it's a very short drive from my house but i bloody loved it when I got going

8/10 from me

Many thanks for looking*​


----------



## HughieD (May 23, 2018)

That's a little cracker that place...


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2018)

Nice that the pews are being salvaged, you made good use of the available light, I enjoyed it, thanks


----------



## Malenis (May 23, 2018)

That's a lovely little place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wrench (May 23, 2018)

Thanks folks

It was a lovely little place indeed just a shame things like the organ has been removed.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 23, 2018)

That's really nice mate.the light looked perfect for you.you got no organ but least there was a piano


----------



## Wrench (May 23, 2018)

Thanks Mikey
the light was lovely in that room


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 23, 2018)

That's lovely, Im liking the last pic lol


----------



## Wrench (May 24, 2018)

Thanks BG
Last pic is Mr pig or jesus.... I always get the two mixed up lol.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 24, 2018)

This looks truly lovely Tbolt! I've never seen them little pew radiators before, how strange, love 'em! Cool cracked varnish on that door too and beautiful light caught in there! Your mate deserves a beer for dragging that cross miles, probably best give him some wine.


----------



## Wrench (May 25, 2018)

Cheers Chuck

I was lucky with the light and I've never seen those little rads either
beer? nooo he deserves nailing to it but I think it's been done before lol


----------



## Ferox (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks a cracker this one mate. The pics with the light coming through the cracks are brilliant.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 22, 2018)

Great report, thanks man!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 23, 2018)

Cheers Guys


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 24, 2018)

prettyvacant71;353442 I've never seen them little pew radiators before said:


> You will have probably seen dozens - except they will have been joined up to form multi element, under window radiators. Back in the days when these were installed; one did not buy fixed length radiators, rather you purchased a number of single cast iron units and a box load of screwed iron couplings and associated valves. The system offered a number advantages - any length radiator could be built up; but the main advantage for the installers, was the fact that the individual elements were easily carried to where they were going to be installed. Imagine lugging an assembled, ten element radiator up onto that balcony! Also they look far more in keeping with the building's interior, than the more modern, pressed steel units one can see dotted about the place. Sadly the later installation of the upper floor extension has somewhat spoiled the aesthetics of the original interior.


----------

